# COMPULSORY MICROCHIPPING OF FOALS AND NON PASSPORTED HORSES



## OWLIE185 (7 August 2008)

COMPULSORY MICROCHIPPING FOR FOALS AND NON-PASSPORTED HORSES FROM 1 JULY 2009 

As from July 1st 2009 there will be Europen legislation in place which states thet every horse born in Europe will have to be microchipped in it's Nuchal Ligament (so that it can't migrate) within 6 months of being born.  Also any horse that does not have a passport by this date will have to be micro-chipped before a passport can be issued. 

There will be a single European wide European Standard microchip and scanner so that every microchip can be identified and read by the same specification of scanner.

Each country will have it's own Micro-chip data base but there will be a web site portal so that each countries data base can be accessed and checked for a specific Micro-chip.

Horse owners will of course have the opportunity of having their present horses micro-chipped with this standard microchip.

Due to the number of nation-wide thefts of horses at this present time I would strongly recomend that anyone that wishes to recover their horse in the event of it being stolen has it freezemarked immediately on it's shoulder.


----------



## snaffle (7 August 2008)

I've been waiting since end of may for mine to be freezemarked, how long does it normally take? has anyone else waiting this long?


----------



## dotty1 (7 August 2008)

I waited 3 weeks for Farmkey, but the date was booked on the day I first called them.  I would call them again and get a date.


----------



## stormyhorse (7 August 2008)

We waited about 6 weeks for ours to be done so I would defo call them, they are a bit slow, had a few problems with them reg sending paperwork.


----------



## conniegirl (7 August 2008)

i waited 3 weeks


----------



## the watcher (7 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I've been waiting since end of may for mine to be freezemarked, how long does it normally take? has anyone else waiting this long? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you tried Freezemark.biz 

They may have somebody in your area sooner


----------

